# my new horse - pic heavy



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

well i got a new little fella today so i thought i would share some pics. hes a rising 5 year old stock horse X quarter horse. hes in paddock condition and looks a little shabby but nothing a bath, some grooming and some trimming wont fix 









meeting jarred over the fence









































































































he is making great friends with my little colt. the colt is still young enough that he hasnt quite noticed hes a colt yet so he is running with the herd still. hes bottom of the pecking order though so he is enjoying the company


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a beauty. A little round in the belly but nothing that can't be cured. I wish you luck.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

if youre looking at the rugless one in the last few pics thats my qh colt. chilli is in the rug. my colt is a fatty and is lazy so its hard getting him exercising to grow muscle. hes unbroken though so once i get him lunging etc he should start muscling up.

chilli (hate the name...must change it) is in reasonable shape. a little more weight and muscle tone and he should be lovely.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Beautiful boy there! _

_And "Chili" isn't too bad of a name....my Mustang came to me with the name "Horace"! And I still haven't changed it, but I call him "Horace B" or "Bubs". (Friends started calling him "Horace the Boris" when I 1st got him, so it got abbreviated from there)_


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

HE is a nice looking boy. It wont take nothing to get him looking super duper good. I love the last picture, so sweet lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Isnt it summer time down there? Isnt it a little hot for them to be wearing rugs?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww Congrats! He's a pretty boy. Nice to see he is making friends so quickly. 

I love the pictures of them nosing one another. Well, actually, the head shots in general! And the running one is very pretty as well!


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow. He's a beauty


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a gorgeous horse. I love his head and neck. What's the name?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Tons of people here have cotton rugs on their horses through summer. It can actually keep them cooler, as it keeps the sun off them.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hum, really i can see that i guess. It just looks hot lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

BTW, Jazzy, your new fella is a looker :]

QH/ASH is an awesome mix!!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw, what a pretty guy! Love his face and neck! He seems to have such a a mild and easygoing personality. :]

Best of luck with him!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks guys 

yeah i quite often leave light cotton rugs on for many reasons a) the mosquitos and midges are plentiful around here so rugging protects from bites and sweet itch b) in many cases ive found it keeps them cooler as the sun isnt beating down straight on them and c) it protects from nicks, cuts and bites from the others. i do however take them off on days that are really hot and humid as they stand under trees for shade anyways and they sweat too much then. all that aside it was actually quite cool last night and considering he was meeting a new herd i knew there would be attempts to bite/nip him etc so i wanted him protected 

i think he will be lovely with work and muscle. he has pretty reasonable conformation and his neck is already nice so it will be good to see it all muscled 

i like the qh, ash mix and i think hes going to be an awesome little gamer and/or jumper. the lady he came from said he free jumps really well but due to his age she hasnt jumped on his back. hes had limited under saddle time anyways. but im looking forward to seeing what hes going to turn out like 

cache - his name is chilli. im not sure that i like it but im thinking of leaving it as chilli because he comes as soon as you call his name. im going to think on it more though


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

just thought id add a couple more pics. i gave him a makeover yesterday and made him sparkle


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice boy. How big is he?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hes only 14hh at the moment but hes only 4. i predict he will end up between 14.1 & 14.3hh


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Hes very pretty! 

I think his name is cute. Barney came with his name and even though I i dont like it , its so him. But I tend to call him Barn or BarneyBaby or Barnbarn (yeah dont ask) and there are a few of the ladies at the stables that call him BarnOwl.

I have had horses that came with the most dumbest names. Ladybug, puddin, dino, feefee, etc. needless to say I did change there names


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

jeeze im gone for a little while and youve got new horses?
verryyy cute.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

He is so beautiful! I wish he was mine :shock:


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow, he is beautiful. He looks very handsome after your makeover


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol ginger yes i have two new ones. after my new mare tragically died i got a quarter horse colt and then this little fella turned up last weekend 

sally - aawww thanks  he is a little cutie. i was about to hop on him for the first time today and then my best friend and hubby turned up with 2 calves for my birthday and then my plans to ride went sideways lol but ill try again tomorrow 

tayz - the makeover did wonders  very pretty little man


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

He's gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww thanks


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats on the new boy Jazzy! He's gorgeous! (hugs)


----------

